# Wanted: teacher in Montreal, rock electric



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Mature individual seeks an experienced teacher for classic rock/electric (AC/DC, KISS etc.)

Either downtown Montreal area or south shore.

Need a good teacher!

All referrals are much appreciated!


----------

